# Der wie baue ich mein Moots YBB Titan auf - Thread



## MANIA (14. März 2009)

Da mir ein schon etwas älterer Moots YBB-Rahmen "zugelaufen" ist, ich aber noch nicht so richtig den Plan habe, was für Komponenten ich rannschrauben soll, frage ich einfach mal in die Runde:

Wie aufbauen?

Es ist ein 19" YBB-Softtail ohne Bremsscheibenaufnahme, und noch mit den alten Decals. 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:

















Die Decals sind schon reichlich mitgenommen, und der Rahmen hat einige Kratzer. Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich den Rahmen deshalb poliere, allerdings gefällt mir die matte Optik der Mootsrahemn besser. Wie bekommt man die hin, Strahlen?

Zum Aufbau: V-Brakes sind Pflicht, Drehschaltgriffe (z.B. Sram) würde ich gerne nehmen. Schaltung Shimano oder Sram ist noch offen.

Gabel sollte wohl eine 80er oder 100er werden?
Was würde optisch und technisch passen?

Für Vorbau, Sattelstütze, evtl. Headset, Kurbel und Innenlager find ich die Teile von Tune ja ganz schick. Sind aber halt relativ teuer. Alternativen?

Laufräder bin ich noch total unschlüssig

Ach ja das Budget sollte 1000,- Euro nicht übersteigen, daher würde ich auch gerne Gebrauchtteile verbauen.

Würde mich über Aufbautips freuen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. März 2009)

das klingt doch mal wieder nach abendfüllendem programm! 

wie willst du das ganze farblich denn gestalten? 
als bremsen würde ich single digit 7 in silber vorschlagen, die fände ich farblich zum rahmen einfach top! 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...e-Digit-7-V-Brake-Satz-VRHR-silber::7040.html
die avid-bremsgriffe passen aber wohl weniger dazu. als alternative vielleicht die xt? http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...XT-BL-M770-Bremshebel-V-Brake-2008::9295.html
für die frage der laufräder kommen wir um die offenbarung deines gewichts natürlich nicht umher. 
80 oder 100mm gabel ist ne frage der persönlichen vorliebe. 80 würde sich als klassisch und schlicht hier wohl eher anbieten.

gruß, flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (14. März 2009)

Hmmm. Ich würde das Teil komplett in silber mit möglichst wenig schwarz und ein paar kleinen farbigen Akzenten aufbauen.

Gabel: Ne ältere graue Fox oder silberne Reba, beide sollten mit ein wenig Glück gebraucht günstig zu haben sein.

Kurbel: RF Turbine in silber.

Für die Farbtupfer (Steuersatz, Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme, evtl. KeBla-Schrauben) bietet sich Hope an, top-Qualität, einheitlicher Farbton und nicht ganz so teuer wie tune, dafür nicht unbedingt extremer Leichtbau.

Sattelstütze + Vorbau: Thomson in silber bzw. als Vorbau nen silbernen Syntace, wenn du irgendwo einen günstig auftreibst.

Schaltung ist Geschmackssache, musst du selbst wissen. Laufräder würde ich schauen, was innerhalb deines Budgets gerade zu bekommen ist, da gibts unzählige Möglichkeiten.


----------



## gtbiker (14. März 2009)

Aktuelle XTR Gruppe ran.
Alte 2000er SID SL entlacken und polieren, klarlackieren und wieder ranbauen.
Moots Sattelstütze, SLR, FRM Sattelklemme.
Schöner silberner LRS.
AVID Ti Bremsen + feine Hebel.
Nokons oder Aligators.
Silbener F99 oder auch Moots oder Real.
etc.


----------



## kona86 (14. März 2009)

Steuersatz -> KING, es gibt keine Alternative!
Gabel -> silberne Fox 80 oder 90mm
LRS -> Mavic Crossride 1750g Preis-Leistung TOP
Kurbel -> RF Turbine
Sattelstütze -> Thomson schwarz
Vorbau -> F99 schwarz
Bremsen würde ich auch zu Avid tendieren, wobei die neuen XTR auch nicht schlecht ausschauen!
Schaltung -> alte SRAM X.O


----------



## xtcnrsteam (14. März 2009)

Tag,

also ich würde nicht auf silberne Komponenten setzen, das würde einfach zu "oldschool" aussehen. Ich habe mein altes Litespeed (auch mit Cantis) komplett mit schwarzen Komponenten aufgebaut...

dann mal meine Vorschläge:

Steuersatz: den FSA Orbit X drinlassen - der ist leicht (99 G) und gut (hab den gleichen ;-)    )
Gabel: schwarze Sid Team von 2003-2005 - leicht, Lockout, 80mm (100 wären für den Rahmen warscheinlich eh zu viel), weich aber mit V-Brakes macht das nix und häufig in der Bucht -->mit etwas Geduld 150 Euro
Räder: Mavic (ur) Crossmax - nur 1550g, Ceramicflanken-->sieht gut aus und hält ewig, in der Bucht für 150-200 Euro aber solltest nicht zu schwer sein sonst hält das Hinterrad nicht lange
Bremsen: Avid Single Digit Ti (die alten! sehen deutlich schicker aus als die neuen) Bucht: 50 Euro mit Hebeln
Stütze: Thomson Elite schwarz  Bucht: 40 Euro
Sattel: was dir passt...wenn er passt dann Bucht: SLR XP 40 Euro 

bleiben noch ungefähr 500 Euro also weiter gehts:

Pedale: Eggbeater SL 266 G. 50 Euro 
Kurbel: Tune Fast Foot schwarz mit Lager: in der Bucht mit Glück 150 Euro
Vorbau: F99 Bucht 40 Euro
Lenker: irgend nen leichten, hauptsache kein Rizer: 140G 30 Euro
Kassette: SLX 12-28, leicht, eng abgestuft, billig : 30 Euro
Umwerfer: alter XTR (FD-M 950) topswing, schön, leicht Bucht: 30 Euro
Schaltwerk: XTR Schadow: Bucht 70 Euro
Schalthebel: ältere LX in schwarz/silber: wiegen nur 222 G ohne Anzeigen und sind billig:25 Euro Bucht
Kette: irgend ne SRAM z.b. PC69: 20 Euro
Griffe: Bontrager Race X Lite: dick, leicht, günstig:  15 Euro bei Ebay
Schläuche: Michelin C4 Latex, leicht, pannensicher 20 Euro
Felgenband: Tesa
Sattelklemme: brauchste nicht
Schnellspanner: irgendwas schwarzes mit Titanachsen: 20 Euro Ebay

So, damit sind die 1000 Euro durch und du hast alles ausser Reifen zusammen und ein leichtes Traumbike noch dazu 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## cluso (14. März 2009)

Erst mal abwarten bis du ihn hast. 

Ebay USA gell. 

Viel Spaß mit dem schönen Stück.


----------



## elrond (14. März 2009)

Laß blos silber weg, greif zu schwarz und setze noch ein paar farbige (eloxierte) Akzente - mattsilber beißt sich absolut mit dem Titanton vom Geröhr. Ich hab hier selbst ein Moots stehen und ärgere mich jedesmal wenn ich die matten silbernen Mavic Felgen sehe und beim Gedanken an irgendein Federgabel silber + mattsilberne Felgen + glänzend silberne Anbauteile schaudert's mich komplett...


----------



## Rseven (15. März 2009)

also beim LRS den alten schwarzen Crossmax. Gibts gebraucht für 200-300 euro, ist ist recht leicht, stabil und sieht scharf aus. Außerdem hast Ceramicbeschichtung. Die bremst gut und hält seit ich neue Crossmax XL Felgen drauf habe.
Ich muss ehrlich sagen mein absoluter Tip für V-Brake LRS!


----------



## Deer (15. März 2009)

Meins habe ich so aufgebaut: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/2452
Vielleicht kannst du dir da ein Paar Anregungen holen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (15. März 2009)

jaypeare schrieb:


> hmmm. Ich würde das teil komplett in silber mit möglichst wenig schwarz und ein paar kleinen farbigen akzenten aufbauen.
> 
> Gabel: Ne ältere graue fox oder silberne reba, beide sollten mit ein wenig glück gebraucht günstig zu haben sein.
> 
> ...



genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (15. März 2009)

kona86 schrieb:


> Steuersatz -> KING, es gibt keine Alternative!
> Gabel -> silberne Fox 80 oder 90mm
> LRS -> Mavic Crossride 1750g Preis-Leistung TOP
> Kurbel -> RF Turbine
> ...



Wenn Thomson Stütze, dann auch ein passender Elite Vorbau. Is zwar net der leichteste, aber schön. Oder gleich Moots, wenn's Geld reicht.


----------



## MANIA (15. März 2009)

Ich mag es eher schlicht, daher sollten die Anbauteile schwarz bzw. titan werden. 

Titanstütze, Titanvorbau bzw. Titanlenker wäre Klasse, wird aber vermtl. am Budget scheitern. 

Ach ja mein Gewicht: ~82 kg nakkisch

Und ja, der Rahmen ist aus ebay-USA 


Wichtig wären für mich auch alles an Infos zum polieren bzw. strahlen von Titanteilen. Hat da wer Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich mag ja auch die Oberfläche von meinem Seven Cycles (ist glaube ich satiniert?), die sich ja total von der Mootsoberfläche (gestrahlt?) unterscheidet.


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. März 2009)

Suchfunktion hilft weiter... es gibt einige Threads, die sich mit der Oberfläche von Ti befassen.


----------



## MANIA (19. März 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Suchfunktion hilft weiter... es gibt einige Threads, die sich mit der Oberfläche von Ti befassen.



Danke, habe ich gefunden.

Es wird wohl Vorbau und Stütze von Moots und ein Titanlenker von Sakae werden (Alles gebraucht). Ich hoffe die Oberflächen passen zusammen, oder lassen sich passend machen.

Budget wird eng.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (19. März 2009)

Schade eigentlich...damit ist viel vom Budget verbraten und es bleibt wenig für essentielle Teile wie Laufräder und Gabel...


----------



## MANIA (20. März 2009)

xtcnrsteam schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich...damit ist viel vom Budget verbraten und es bleibt wenig für essentielle Teile wie Laufräder und Gabel...



Von den 1000,- sind ja noch 760,- vorhanden. Das sollte machbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (20. März 2009)

Passende Titanparts sind natürlich die beste Lösung, hätte aber vermutet, dass dein Budget damit dann schon weg sei.  Respekt, schönes Schnäppchen.


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. März 2009)

Hoffentlich war der gebrauchte Lenker richtig günstig. Den Sakae Powerbulge gab es unlängst neu in großer Stückzahl für gerade einmal EUR 15,-...


----------



## xtcnrsteam (20. März 2009)

Sag jetzt nicht du hast 240 Euro für einen gebrauchten Lenker, ne Sattelstütze und nen Vorbau hingelegt? Bei nem 1000 Euro Budget wäre das echt Wahnsinn


----------



## MANIA (29. März 2009)

So,

gesetzt sind:

Rahmen: Moots YBBeat 900,- 
(mit dem finish bin ich noch unsicher, die Oberfläche von meinem Seven sieht halt schon geil aus...)

Stütze und Vorbau: Moots Titan 210,- 

Lenker: Sakae Powerbulga Titan 30,- 

Gabel: SID Race 2001 in dunkelblau!  210,- 

Sattel: FLite in schwarz (hab ich noch)

Pedale: Time Attack (hab ich noch)

Flaschenhalter: King Titan (hab ich noch)

Steuersatz: der verbaute FSA ist am Ende, wird wohl ein Tune reinkommen...oder doch CR? oder Hope? 

Räder: Da ich gerne Tubeless fahren möchte, scheiden die günstigen CrossRide aus. Wenn ich günstig an CrossMax komme werden die es. Sonst evtl. was von WhizzWheels (die haben mir auch die Räder für meinen Crosser gebaut )

Reifen: Noch keinen Plan, hauptsache UST.

Schaltung, Bremsen, Kurbel etc..: Es wird wohl die aktuelle XTR-Gruppe samt den V-Brakes und den Dualkontrol-Hebeln werden. Die V-Brake-Gruppe ist ab ca. 780,-  zu haben.

Budget ist damit zwar "etwas"  überschritten, aber der Rahmen hat die Teile einfach verdient.


----------



## Jesus Freak (30. März 2009)

Wo zum Geier hast Du Moots Vorbau *und* Sattelstütze für 210  bekommen??


----------



## cluso (30. März 2009)

Die Teileliste liest sich schon mal sehr gut.

Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt.



(Was hast du gegen die Oberfläche? Find die schöner als z.B. von Seven.  ).


----------



## MANIA (30. März 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Wo zum Geier hast Du Moots Vorbau *und* Sattelstütze für 210  bekommen??



Na hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/ 


OK, es ist nicht der Standardvorbau von Moots, sondern einer ohne abnehmbare Klemmung (gefällt mir eh besser) in 90mm länge.

An meinem letzten Bike hatte ich einen 100er Vorbau, da das Moots ein etwas längeres Oberrohr hat, müsste der 90er eigentlich passen. Falls nicht geht er halt zur Bucht.


----------



## MANIA (30. März 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> (Was hast du gegen die Oberfläche? Find die schöner als z.B. von Seven.  ).



Wäre die Oberfläche neu, und nicht an einigen Stellen "durchpoliert", wäre sie toll. Aber es sind einige Stellen, die entweder blank, oder verkratzt sind. Zudem sind die Decals auch nicht mehr die schönsten.

Ich habe zwar etwas im Netz und hier im Forum über die Oberflächenbehandlung von Titanrahmen gefunden, glaube aber nicht, das ich das Mootsfinish so ohne weiteres hinbekomme. Polieren (wie bei Seven?) sollte wohl einfacher sein.


----------



## cluso (30. März 2009)

MANIA schrieb:


> Wäre die Oberfläche neu, und nicht an einigen Stellen "durchpoliert", wäre sie toll. Aber es sind einige Stellen, die entweder blank, oder verkratzt sind. Zudem sind die Decals auch nicht mehr die schönsten.
> 
> Ich habe zwar etwas im Netz und hier im Forum über die Oberflächenbehandlung von Titanrahmen gefunden, glaube aber nicht, das ich das Mootsfinish so ohne weiteres hinbekomme. Polieren (wie bei Seven?) sollte wohl einfacher sein.



Das Ding strahlen (lassen)?


----------



## Jesus Freak (30. März 2009)

Seven Rahmen sind (wie Merlin) gebürstet. Keine Ahnung, ob die poliert als Option anbieten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (30. März 2009)

ich würde ihn auch strahlen lassen...kostet einen Klacks....und sieht im Anschluss wie neu aus


----------



## MANIA (30. März 2009)

Eben Antwort von Moots USA bekommen. 

Die strahlen die Rahmen mit Glasperlen, was mich wundert, da damit relativ viel Material abgenommen wird. Ich denke ich werde es mal mit Nussschalen probieren (so ich einen günstigen Strahler finde). 

Bürsten kann ich den Rahmen im Notfall ja selbst.

So gleich noch ne Anfrage wegen nem Headbage starten (Decals gibt es nur noch die neuen)


----------



## cluso (31. März 2009)

MANIA schrieb:


> Eben Antwort von Moots USA bekommen.
> 
> Die strahlen die Rahmen mit Glasperlen, was mich wundert, da damit relativ viel Material abgenommen wird. Ich denke ich werde es mal mit Nussschalen probieren (so ich einen günstigen Strahler finde).



Meine irgendwo mal ein Bild und Text gesehen zu haben, dass Moots mit ganz ganz feinem Glas"mehl" strahlt.


----------



## Jesus Freak (1. April 2009)

MANIA schrieb:


> Eben Antwort von Moots USA bekommen.
> 
> Die strahlen die Rahmen mit Glasperlen, was mich wundert, da damit relativ viel Material abgenommen wird. Ich denke ich werde es mal mit Nussschalen probieren (so ich einen günstigen Strahler finde).
> 
> ...



Mit Glasperlen nimmt man an einem Titanrahmen seeeehr wenig weg. Nussschalen würde ich wegen der damit zu erwartenden rauheren Oberfläche nicht nehmen, sind im Vergleich zu Glas doch eher scharfkantig. Im Übrigen hängt das Finish nicht nur vom Strahlgut, sondern auch vom Druck, Volumenstrom des Strahlguts, Dauer usw. ab.


----------



## sitzpickel (1. April 2009)

Hallo Mania
Zur Anregung: so war mein ybb mal aufgebaut.

Übrigens, Moots ybb für 900 aus den USA? Wieso soweit, wenn das Gute liegt so nah
Für meinen Rahmen will ich aktuell noch 990Euro. Ist zwar ein 20" Moots, aber jünger und ist ein Disc only und bei 1100Euro ist die gebogene Moots Sattelstütze auch noch dabei.....

Wegen dem Glasperlenstrahlen brauchst du dir übrigens keine Sorgen machen, es handelt sich hier um ein nicht abrasives Verfahren und bei Titan brauchst du dir eh keinen Kopf machen.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Jesus Freak (1. April 2009)

Na, hoffentlich erlöst jemand diesen Moots Rahmen, und zwar schnell.


----------



## aggressor2 (1. April 2009)

individualität is ja ne tolle sache...aber gleich so viel? 
man sollte nicht jeden trend aus den usa mitmachen.


----------



## cluso (2. April 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Na, hoffentlich erlöst jemand diesen Moots Rahmen, und zwar schnell.



Ich brauch Geld....


----------



## Don Trailo (2. April 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Ich brauch Geld....



solche bescheidene schnäppchen 
kann man doch auf pump besorgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (9. April 2009)

Hi Mania,

wie weit bist Du mit dem Aufbau?Will Bilder sehen. Freut mich das Du so einen schönen Rahmen so günstig bekommen hast. Bin grade selbst dabei meinen Aufzubauen. Tune wird die letzten Teile nächste Woche Liefern. Dann ist es endlich fertig
Mein Moots YBB Rahmen







Ausstattung wird sein:
Rahmen Moots YBB 
Gabel Fox 90X
Steuersatz Chris King
Vorbau F99
Lenker Race face
Bar Ends Tune
Sattelstütze Tune
Züge Nokon
Bremse Paul
Bremshebel Paul
Shifter XO
Schaltwerk XO
Umwerfer XTR
Kurbel Tune Six Pack
Innenlager Tune Six Pack
Pedal Egg Beater 4Ti
Kassette XTR
Kette XTR
Laufräder Tune Skyline / Vorne Mag 45 und hinten Mag 150 mit Ceramic Lagern
Sattel Specialized Toupe
Damit müsste schon ein recht nettes Bike hinbekommen zu sein.


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. April 2009)

Gönn ihm doch auch einen Tune Vorbau, dann paßt das zusammen...


----------



## Don Trailo (9. April 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Gönn ihm doch auch einen Tune Vorbau, dann paßt das zusammen...



jeb


----------



## cluso (9. April 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Gönn ihm doch auch einen Tune Vorbau, dann paßt das zusammen...



Tune ist Pflicht und nur minimal schwerer als der F99 und viel viel schöner.


----------



## Greg House (9. April 2009)

Ok. Baue ertsmal einen F99 drauf ( liegen hier bei mir noch rum )und schaue wie lang ich den Vorbau brauche. Bestelle dann den Tune Vorbau versprochen!


----------



## MANIA (12. April 2009)

So, vom Moots gibt`s noch keine Bilder (warte noch auf Teile), aber vom Seven:





































Sobald das Moots fertig ist, gibt es davon auch Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MANIA (13. April 2009)

Zurück zum Thema Moots: 

Ich habe mir ja eine 2001er SID Race organisiert.
Diese ist momentan auf 63mm Federweg eingestellt. Ich weiß, das man diese Gabel auf 80mm einstellen kann, habe aber leider im Netz keine Serviceanleitung o.Ä. gefunden. Laut SportImport gibt es für diese Gabeln keine Anleitungen mehr, und ich soll mich an einen Händler wenden. 

Da ich den Service aber gerne selber machen möchte meine Frage: Hat wer noch eine Anleitung (PDF), oder eine Quelle/Link zu einer Anleitung?

Danke


----------



## zingel (13. April 2009)

mhmm... irgendwie lassen die Felgen, der Vorbau, die V-Brakes und die zu grosse Rahmengrösse das Gesamtbike etwas billig aussehen 
...trotz all den geilen Gadget's.


----------



## MANIA (13. April 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> mhmm... irgendwie lassen die Felgen, der Vorbau, die V-Brakes und die zu grosse Rahmengrösse das Gesamtbike etwas billig aussehen
> ...trotz all den geilen Gadget's.



Was sieht an CXP33, Campa-V-Brakes und dem Seven-Vorbau den billig aus?

Es ist übrigens ein Maßrahmen, und daher mitnichten zu groß .

Da das Radl aber langstreckentauglich sein muss, und ich Slooping häßlich finde, entspricht der Rahmen nicht unbedingt den 0-8-15 Standardgeometrien von Rennradrahmen. 

Aber mir passt er


----------



## zingel (13. April 2009)

ok ...der Vorbau schaut ein bisschen dick aus und erinnert an Fernost-Massenware und die V-Brakes sehen mit den klobigen Zuganlenkern nach Touren-ABS-Bremsen aus. Die meisten Günstigfelgen sind Mattsilber.

wenn der Massrahmen wirklich für dich gebaut wurde, hätt ich das Sattelrohr etwas kürzer gewählt. Is aber wie du geschrieben hast Geschmacksache.


----------



## Jesus Freak (13. April 2009)

MANIA schrieb:


> Was sieht an CXP33, Campa-V-Brakes und dem Seven-Vorbau den billig aus? (...)



Gerade der Seven Vorbau sieht billig aus! Des Weiteren ist der Übergang vom Titan-Spacer zum wesentlich dickeren Vorbau sehr unschön - ganz im Gegensatz Gabel - tune Steuersatz - Rahmen, da sieht das Ganze perfekt aus. Also entweder Alu Spacer oder ein schlanker Vorbau. 
Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind meiner Meinung nach die Hauptschwachpunkte des Rades. 

Die Felgen passen gut zum Gesamtbild und außerdem sind sie erstklassig, was die Funktion angeht. Schön finde ich auch, dass es keine Systemlaufräder sind.


----------

